# Where to buy telephone/dock poles/pilings?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Where in pcola can you purchase poles or pilings?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Have 7 pillings for sale in FWB if interested. 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/mat/4894629060.html


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

^too short for me. I need at least 25ft at a minimum


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Mickey at Treated Timber Products. His number is 478-3554 and they are in Ellyson Field. Great guy to deal with


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

Earth Products keeps some on their lot as well.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hodges Brothers Ft Walton


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been using Treated Timber Products for several years. Great service and pleasant people. Never a problem.

Tom


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

Just west of wal mart on serrento there is a pottery/dirt business. He has a bunch of poles on his place


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a big difference between telephone poles and dock pilings with regards to how they are treated. A telephone pole is not going to last long in the salt water. Make sure you know what you need and then make sure you are getting that product.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

These are going in fresh water....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

10/4, call Mickey, he will take care of you. 




polar21 said:


> These are going in fresh water....


----------

